# Proof Israel is the fig tree?



## ReformedWretch (Oct 25, 2004)

That's what Grant Jeffory is saying now;

Ancient Evidence that the Fig Tree is a symbol of Israel

Apocalypse of Peter (Ethiopic edition)

From Grant R. Jeffrey's latest book TRIUMPHANT RETURN - release date July 1, 2001



The Apocaylpse of Peter is a non-canonical manuscript from approximately A.D. 120 that is an early Christian commentary on Jesus famous prophecy given to His disciples on the Mount of Olives regarding the signs to His return in the last days. This remarkable manuscript documents the understanding of the early post-apostolic Church that Jesus' famous prophetic parable about the budding of the fig tree was understood by the Jewish Christians to be a clear prophecy of the rebirth of the nation Israel in the last days prior to Christ's return.

I. And when he was seated on the Mount of Olives, his own came unto him, and we entreated and implored him severally and besought him, saying unto him, "Make known unto us what are the signs of thy Parousia and of the end of the world, that we may perceive and mark the time of thy Parousia and instruct those who come after us, to whom we preach the word of thy Gospel and whom we install in thy Church, in order that they, when they hear it, may take heed to themselves that they mark the time of thy coming." And our Lord answered and said unto us, "Take heed that men deceive you not and that ye do not become doubters and serve other gods. Many will come in my name saying 'I am Christ'. Believe them not and draw not near unto them. For the coming of the Son of God will not be manifest, but like the lightning which shineth from the east to the west, so shall I come on the clouds of heaven with a great host in my glory, with my cross going before my face will I come in my glory, shining seven times as bright as the sun will I come in my glory, with all my saints, my angels, when my Father will place a crown upon my head, that I may judge the living and the dead" and recompense every man according to his work.

2. And ye, receive ye the Parable of the fig-tree thereon: as soon as its shoots have gone forth and its boughs have sprouted, the end of the world will come." And I, Peter, answered and said unto him, "Explain to me concerning the fig-tree, [and] how we shall perceive it, for throughout all its days does the fig-tree sprout and every year it brings forth its fruit [and] for its master. What (then) meaneth the parable of the fig-tree? We know it not." And the Master answered and said unto me, "Dost thou not understand that the fig-tree is the house of Israel.? Even as a man hath planted a fig-tree in his garden and it brought forth no fruit, and he sought its fruit for many years. When he found it not, he said to the keeper of his garden, 'Uproot the fig-tree that our land may not be unfruitful for us.' And the gardener said to God, 'We thy servants (?) wish to clear it (of weeds) and to dig' the ground around it and to water it. If it does not then bear fruit, we will immediately remove its roots from the garden and plant another one in its place.'

Hast thou not grasped that the fig-tree is the house of Israel? Verily, 1 say to you that when its boughs have sprouted at the end, then shall deceiving Christs come, and awaken hope (with the words): 'I am the Christ, who am (now) come into the world.' And when they shall see the wickedness of their deeds (even of the false Christs), they shall turn away after them and deny him to whom our fathers gave praise(?), the first Christ whom they crucified and thereby sinned exceedingly. But this deceiver is not the Christ. And when they reject him, he will kill with the sword (dagger) and there shall be many martyrs. Then shall the boughs of the fig-tree, i.e. the house of Israel, sprout, and there shall be many martyrs by his hand: they shall be killed and become martyrs. Enoch and Elias will be sent to instruct them that this is the deceiver who must come into the world and do signs and wonders in order to decieve. And therefore shall they that are slain by his hand be martyrs and shall be reckoned among the good and righteous martyrs who have pleased God in their life."

Excerpt from Grant R. Jeffrey's latest book
TRIUMPHANT RETURN - The Coming Kingdom of God

*The above is an excerpt taken from Grant Jeffrey's fascinating new release,

Triumphant Return
http://www.grantjeffrey.com/article/ancient_manuscript.htm


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have nto read all of the apoc by Peter but his description hell well is quit hair raising. 

blade

p.s. this type of literature is essential to understand the thought of that time period just like reading max lucado or purposelly driven off a cliff into a theological abyss!!


----------



## andreas (Oct 27, 2004)

***That's what Grant Jeffory is saying now;

Ancient Evidence that the Fig Tree is a symbol of Israel***


" I found Israel like grapes in the wilderness; I saw your fathers as the firstripe in the fig tree at her first time: but they went to Baalpeor, and separated themselves unto that shame; and their abominations were according as they loved".Hosea 9:10


The bible tells us that the fig tree was a symbol of Israel.Who is Grant Jeffory?Is he a holy man moved by the holy spirit?
andreas.


----------

